# Doggie Saddle Packs....



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

So i pulled out the doggie backpack we have and didnt know one of the clips had gotten broken. Well hubby fixed it and i put it on Shasta.... 

She wasn't so sure about it but the treats got pulled out and now she's thrilled! i'll try and get pictures next time for you but the link below is the pack i want to get. I intend on starting day hikes next year when we're in maryland. I just want to get Shasta used to wearing the pack and getting used to carrying some things in it. We're going to gradually work up to a full pack and longer walks. The site i'm going to order this pack from is a new addiction. lol. I love looking at everything and figuring out what else i want to get. I know even on a day hike, we'll both be carrying a pack with emergency supplies in them just in case. Anyone have any other advice other than to be prepared in case we get lost and have to spend the night? I dont intend on getting lost but just in case ya know? I like to wonder off the beaten path sometimes because thats usually when you see the prettiest parts of nature. 

But anyway, here's the pack. if anyone has any other pack recommendations that wont cost more than $40, i'd be happy to check those out as well. 

Dog Saddle Bag


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Eh, I don't have any recommendations that cheap, but this is the pack I'm getting Frag for christmas; Ruff Wear Approach

I can't wait to see pictures of Shasta out hiking in her pack though, it's really cool!

As for extra stuff just in case- water obviously, high protein dog food if you're going to be out a while (or some sort of doggie energy bars), similar energy bars for you, extra socks, maybe some dog booties depending on the elements, a couple space blankets, lighters, matches, and a doggie first aid kit.  Of course, a GPS could easily bypass most of this to ensure you don't get lost. Unless it's batteries die. Then you are SOL.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Eh, I don't have any recommendations that cheap, but this is the pack I'm getting Frag for christmas; Ruff Wear Approach
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures of Shasta out hiking in her pack though, it's really cool!
> 
> As for extra stuff just in case- water obviously, high protein dog food if you're going to be out a while (or some sort of doggie energy bars), similar energy bars for you, extra socks, maybe some dog booties depending on the elements, a couple space blankets, lighters, matches, and a doggie first aid kit.  Of course, a GPS could easily bypass most of this to ensure you don't get lost. Unless it's batteries die. Then you are SOL.


Have done the backpack, never the booties.  Will they actually keep them on?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Eh, I don't have any recommendations that cheap, but this is the pack I'm getting Frag for christmas; Ruff Wear Approach
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures of Shasta out hiking in her pack though, it's really cool!
> 
> As for extra stuff just in case- water obviously, high protein dog food if you're going to be out a while (or some sort of doggie energy bars), similar energy bars for you, extra socks, maybe some dog booties depending on the elements, a couple space blankets, lighters, matches, and a doggie first aid kit.  Of course, a GPS could easily bypass most of this to ensure you don't get lost. Unless it's batteries die. Then you are SOL.


 
i actually saw that pack when i was searching yesterday. thats a pretty nice pack! 

so basically everything i already keep in the car just in case with the exception of the dog booties. a GPS is currently out of my price range though, at least for hiking. i just went through my car kit yesterday and had to get rid of a couple expired items but they'll get replaced this week. I'm pretty worried about getting caught in bad weather or something unprepared so i tend to stock up on stuff like that. I'm buying a smaller hikers pack and loading that with supplies to last a couple days if necessary just in case. Better safe than sorry right?! 

My hubby doesnt think i could survive in "the wild" on my own for even a night but i think he'd be surprised. lol. I'm pretty darn resourceful.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

KZoppa - I had a pack very similar to the one you linked when I first started training Abby to carry a pack. Mostly because I didn't want to spend a lot of money on a pack only to find out that I probably needed nothing that big or that I wasn't going to use it. The one I had was made by Uhlr Gear and I got it off eBay for less than $10.

If you are planning to do extended day hikes and will have your dog carrying water in each side, as well as other preparedness equipment, I really recommend buying a quality pack, especially if you will be using it frequently. It's nice to start pack training with a cheap pack, but once you start doing more weight or carrying more gear for longer periods of time, the quality and fit of the pack make a difference. (For people, too. There are loads of cheap packs on the market but you want something that is well made and well-fitted if you will be using it a lot.)

The cheapest of the good quality dog packs is the Kelty K-9 Chuckwagon. I had one of those for some time and was very, very happy with both the quality and the fit. I eventually sent it to a friend to use with her dog after I got the Ruffwear Approach at a very good price on sale. (The Approach is a little bigger than the Kelty, but you will find that the Kelty is plenty big for most day and weekend hikes.)

The Kelty usually runs between $45 and $50, so it's not really much above your price range limit. It being so close to the holidays, you may be able to get it even cheaper if there's a holiday sale on. You could probably get it very cheap on eBay if you looked.

If a full-function GPS is not something you want or something that may be out of your price range, you may want to consider one of the "Back Track" GPS devices they sell. Bushnell makes one for around $40 and clothing sales also carries them (but a more expensive type, I think). With one of those, you basically make the location of your car or camp site, and if you get lost, it will guide you back to those coordinates. 

Alternatively, a map and compass go a long way, if you can use them correctly.

As far as dog boots go, I have the RuffWear Grip Trex with the rubber soles and those are nice to have on difficult trails. I've made Abby wear them when we went to Colonial Williamsburg, too, because they use crushed oyster shells for a lot of their side road surfaces, and those tend to have pretty sharp edges. It's also nice to have dog boots on hand if your dog hurts a paw on the trail, so you can bandage it up, protect it with the boot, and make it back to your vehicle without doing further damage to the paw.

Teaching a dog to use booties is not terribly difficult and the RuffWear ones do stay on well, though some of the other brands don't. It's important to get the right fit and check tightness and fit every so often with any of the booties. Once the dog gets over the initial "walking like a parade horse" acclimatization to the booties, they are not usually bothered by them at all.

As far as emergency supplies ... depends on where you're going and how long you're going to be gone. Definitely have fresh drinking water and something to eat. A first aid kit is a must for any hike, whether you're going to get lost or not. Fresh socks, too. And a way of staying warm if you need to shelter out in the woods for a night.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Abby thanks for your response! i have been checking ebay and amazon and a couple other sites for a ruffwear pack but since the more serious hikes wont start until next year, i'm not too concerned about it right now and next year it should be easier to branch out price wise for something better. With Shasta being only 7 months old right now, i dont want to stress her too much. I just want to get us both used to longer walks and gradually add the weight in. I have a bad knee that i have to strengthen before i can do the kind of hikes i want to do. I will definitely check into the booties though. and the backtrack GPS. That sounds pretty nifty. Thanks again!

PS. i actually have the ruffwear site saved in my favorites!


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

AbbyK9, just wanted to say I'm enjoying your dog blog and photos. Keep up the great work!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't worry, a GPS is out of my price range too. I'd get lost and stay lost if I went hiking. 

Booties are a great idea if you're hiking it rough areas or cold temperatures (or both). Clicker training dogs to accept them usually isn't hard a decent pair fitted correctly will stay on and help. Most dogs ignore them once they get going and have something to do, anyway. Even if they detested them before. They may walk with a swagger for a half mile, but they'll get over it. 

Ebay and amazon are both great places to find deals. I will probably end up purchasing the ruff wear pack from ebay instead of a real store to save some money. 

Definitely good idea starting out small. Get her used to the pack, then some poop bags (with poop!) in them, then a small water bottle, then a bigger, etc. etc. Just make sure you're keeping even weight in both sides.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Don't worry, a GPS is out of my price range too. I'd get lost and stay lost if I went hiking.
> 
> Booties are a great idea if you're hiking it rough areas or cold temperatures (or both). Clicker training dogs to accept them usually isn't hard a decent pair fitted correctly will stay on and help. Most dogs ignore them once they get going and have something to do, anyway. Even if they detested them before. They may walk with a swagger for a half mile, but they'll get over it.
> 
> ...


 
oh yeah definitely! dont need both of us walking like drunks lol. plus seeing her pack being uneven would bug me! Planning to do a walk around the bigger block later this evening with her wearing the pack empty just to see how she does. I think she'll be fine once we get walking. Would be nice to have her carry the redbox DVDs instead of me fumbling with them on the walk back! lol. have a long way to go but we'll get there.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i should also add i dont want to get a more expensive pack just yet because i want to have a better idea of how big she'll be when she's closer to done growing. The older pack i have now is for shorter hikes or like some dogs wear in parades and its adjustable from 30lbs to just about 90lbs. I think around May when she turns a year old, we'll have a rough estimate on her final weight and size. She's going through that goofy waddle stage right now so she looks like she's been drinking her walk is so loose.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> AbbyK9, just wanted to say I'm enjoying your dog blog and photos. Keep up the great work!


Thank you!  I haven't blogged in a while, I should get back to it. Just been too busy with other stuff. I do update the Facebook page pretty frequently, though. (With some help.)



> I think around May when she turns a year old, we'll have a rough estimate on her final weight and size.


Don't forget that she will also fill in between 1.5 and 3 years of age, so she may actually get bigger than you expect when seeing her at 1 year.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Unless you're going to be doing a LOT of hiking there's no real reason to get a more expensive pack just yet if she's still growing. A growing dog should not be carrying any real weight in the pack anyway so there should not be a lot of problems with it becoming unbalanced. The problem comes when you start adding weight, the cheaper packs tend to be really hard to balance properly. Even some of the better quality packs can have trouble with that. I've tried several types are personally I like Ruff Wear the best. Kelty is good too. 
I am working towards a hiking title for Bianca so she has to carry certain items in her pack: first aid kit, water, bowl, spare collar and leash, matches, knife, at least three baggies (for clean-up), compass, flashlight, owner's I.D. , a signal device (mirror, whistle or cell phone) and map of the area (if needed).
She also usually carries some treats too.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> Don't forget that she will also fill in between 1.5 and 3 years of age, so she may actually get bigger than you expect when seeing her at 1 year.


 
and i have definitely taken that into account. both her mom and dad were pretty wide in the ribcage area, her dad especially. he was a BIG boy. Though i dont expect her to weigh more than 80lbs max when she's done filling out. So i know i'm looking at a large-Xlarge size pack in the future. The pack we have now adjusts from a medium sized dog of 30-40lbs to a pack that should easily fit a 90lb dog. Though the medium sized dog its a little loose. Pretty much she would be carrying a small supply of food, some water for her and a couple emergency supplies like a small first aid kit, an extra compass, and one or two of those reflective emergency blankets. beyond that i would be carrying everything else. We have a long way to go. Right now i'm just looking forward to being able to go camping (even just at a camp ground) with my kids next year. The dogs carrying their own stuff is a perk. Man i need a bigger car!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> Unless you're going to be doing a LOT of hiking there's no real reason to get a more expensive pack just yet if she's still growing. A growing dog should not be carrying any real weight in the pack anyway so there should not be a lot of problems with it becoming unbalanced. The problem comes when you start adding weight, the cheaper packs tend to be really hard to balance properly. Even some of the better quality packs can have trouble with that. I've tried several types are personally I like Ruff Wear the best. Kelty is good too.
> I am working towards a hiking title for Bianca so she has to carry certain items in her pack: *first aid kit, water, bowl, spare collar and leash, matches, knife, at least three baggies (for clean-up), compass, flashlight, owner's I.D. , a signal device (mirror, whistle or cell phone) and map of the area (if needed).*
> *She also usually carries some treats too. *


 
that about coveres what she'd be expected to carry. Both my pack and hers would have basic first aid and such. I would have all the other major stuff. How do you go about earning a hiking title?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I would suggest the REI line of dog packs if you want something well made that isn't going to break the budget. They go on sale a lot too. I believe I picked up the one we have for $34 or something like that on sale.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks GSDElsa! i'll check that out as well!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> How do you go about earning a hiking title?


I'm sure Chicagocanine will chime in, as the question was directed at her, but I believe her hiking title would be through Dog Scouts of America. You can also earn Pack Dog titles (Working Pack Dog and Working Pack Dog Excellent) through the Greater Swiss Mountain Dog Club of America, even if your dog is a breed other than Swissy.

The GSMDCA has a great PDF on dog packing, too, located at - http://gsmdca.homestead.com/Activities/PackDogInfo.pdf

I have always wanted to get the Working Pack Dog title with Abby and Ronja, but never lived anywhere near an organized GSMDCA hike to participate in.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> I'm sure Chicagocanine will chime in, as the question was directed at her, but I believe her hiking title would be through Dog Scouts of America. You can also earn Pack Dog titles (Working Pack Dog and Working Pack Dog Excellent) through the Greater Swiss Mountain Dog Club of America, even if your dog is a breed other than Swissy.
> 
> The GSMDCA has a great PDF on dog packing, too, located at - http://gsmdca.homestead.com/Activities/PackDogInfo.pdf
> 
> I have always wanted to get the Working Pack Dog title with Abby and Ronja, but never lived anywhere near an organized GSMDCA hike to participate in.


 
thanks! i actually JUST discovered the swissy site. This title is something i would be seriously interested in achieving. Its sound fun and interesting for myself and my dogs. I didnt even know you could achieve titles in hiking. thats pretty cool!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yep the one I'm working on with Bianca is through Dog Scouts of America. It's nice because you can work on it on your own. It's a lot more basic than the GSMDCA one, you don't have to be hiking on forest trails and the minimum distance for each hike is 1 mile.

Here's a link to the page about it:
Dog Activ- Backpacking


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> Yep the one I'm working on with Bianca is through Dog Scouts of America. It's nice because you can work on it on your own. It's a lot more basic than the GSMDCA one, you don't have to be hiking on forest trails and the minimum distance for each hike is 1 mile.
> 
> Here's a link to the page about it:
> Dog Activ- Backpacking


 
this is something i'm interested in doing. i was looking at the site and locations, but i didnt see any groups in NC or MD which kinda complicates things but i still want to do it. it sounds like something Shasta and i can handle, especially since she doesnt have it in her to be a Schulzhund dog lol.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's Paw Paw in his Ruffwear Approach pack:


























We're going to eventually get the red/black Ruffwear Palisades pack for Nara and the green Approach for Beowulf, but we have to find the money first! Best quality, high cost, but definitely worth it!

Good luck!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

counter thanks for sharing. Its nice to see the product actually ON a dog instead of a dog posed for the picture for an ad or on a statue. I think i'll use some of the tax return money next year and go that route but it will depend on a couple factors. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

KZoppa said:


> this is something i'm interested in doing. i was looking at the site and locations, but i didnt see any groups in NC or MD which kinda complicates things but i still want to do it. it sounds like something Shasta and i can handle, especially since she doesnt have it in her to be a Schulzhund dog lol.


Yeah it's more difficult if there are no groups in your area, but there are quite a few things you can do with Dog Scouts without a troop too. The DSA certification can be done by video, and some titles and patches can be earned on your own. We didn't have a troop in the area a lot of the time that I was doing Dog Scouts with my Golden so we earned some things on our own, although we eventually did get to go to the camp thanks to their scholarship program.

My Golden with her Dog Scout "uniform":


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Chicago, i'll keep the video thing in mind. I think i'm going to go look deeper into the site!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> counter thanks for sharing. Its nice to see the product actually ON a dog instead of a dog posed for the picture for an ad or on a statue. I think i'll use some of the tax return money next year and go that route but it will depend on a couple factors. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


I'm like you when it comes to Beowulf. I'm waiting to see how big he's going to get before I spend the $75 on his green Approach. Right now he's 6 months old and 58 lbs. Nara is fully grown, but her pack is $125. I was hoping a family member would get it for her for the holidays, but I don't think anyone is getting our fur kids presents, being as how we have 7 fur kids and 2.5 skin kids. Haha! The human kiddos come first, and I totally understand! I'll find the $200 for both packs someday down the road.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

counter said:


> I'm like you when it comes to Beowulf. I'm waiting to see how big he's going to get before I spend the $75 on his green Approach. Right now he's 6 months old and 58 lbs. Nara is fully grown, but her pack is $125. I was hoping a family member would get it for her for the holidays, but I don't think anyone is getting our fur kids presents, being as how we have 7 fur kids and 2.5 skin kids. Haha! The human kiddos come first, and I totally understand! I'll find the $200 for both packs someday down the road.


 
yeah we dont have anyone who would even consider buying a present for our fur kids. our skin kids for sure but the fur kids may as well be chop liver. lol. i may be able to use part of the tax returns next year to get a few things. we'll see.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

KZoppa i like to $20.00 bag you found. Otto and I went on a Hike today and I was carring every thing. I thought maybe I need a back pack. I know now I can get one for him instead!! No more barbie back pack for me ... which was my 7 year old daughters.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> KZoppa i like to $20.00 bag you found. Otto and I went on a Hike today and I was carring every thing. I thought maybe I need a back pack. I know now I can get one for him instead!! No more barbie back pack for me ... which was my 7 year old daughters.


 
lol i used my daughters tinkerbell purse on the last walk i went on because i couldnt find my smaller purse that i usually take. I figure $20 plus shipping, i can add a few other things into the order and hubby wont be too mad i spent yet more money on the dogs lol. Its always nice when the dog can carry some stuff!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> lol i used my daughters tinkerbell purse on the last walk i went on because i couldnt find my smaller purse that i usually take. I figure $20 plus shipping, i can add a few other things into the order *and hubby wont be too mad i spent yet more money on the dogs* lol. Its always nice when the dog can carry some stuff!!


You have that issue, too!?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sure do! he's always griping about how he never has any money because i either spent it on the dogs or everything went towards bills. haha. well yeah.... he buys video games and crap that clutters up the garage! We dont need any more video games or game systems in the house and we are trying to get the majority of the stuff in the garage gone for good. He doesnt understand how i can love the dogs so much. Far as he's concerned they should be grateful they have a roof over their heads and food to eat and water to drink. he doesnt think they need much of anything else. i keep telling him to just win the lottery and stop complaining lol.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

If there's an REI near you, watch their "Garage Sale" racks for dog packs. Their return policy is that you can return anything at anytime for any reason and people DO! I've seen packs returned because people didn't like the color.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dee i will definitely keep that in mind! i think there is an REI down in wilmington but i'll have to check their locations to make sure. Thats a pretty nice policy to have! i still cant understand returning something you bought because you didnt like the color though! I dont like the color green but if i can find a pack the size i need and it happens to be the color green.... i'm not complaining!!! lol.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have some pics of Madix and his best buddy, a Portuguese Water Dog, Gus, with their Approach packs. We love them. This is on our vacay to CO, a hike to Lake Agnes.

  

Just want to note that Gus (40 lbs) wears the same size pack as Madix (65 lbs) and my lab, Midas (76 lbs) so they are quite versatile.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

FG167 said:


> I have some pics of Madix and his best buddy, a Portuguese Water Dog, Gus, with their Approach packs. We love them. This is on our vacay to CO, a hike to Lake Agnes.
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to note that Gus (40 lbs) wears the same size pack as Madix (65 lbs) and my lab, Midas (76 lbs) so they are quite versatile.


 
i lived in Colorado my whole life and always wanted to go camping at Lake Agnes. have a friend who went almost yearly. so jealous!!! beautiful dogs and gorgeous scenery. Good to know about the packs. Thats one of the things i'm concerned about with ordering a dog pack online is ordering the one that should fit and it not being right when it gets here.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> i lived in Colorado my whole life and always wanted to go camping at Lake Agnes. have a friend who went almost yearly. so jealous!!! beautiful dogs and gorgeous scenery. Good to know about the packs. Thats one of the things i'm concerned about with ordering a dog pack online is ordering the one that should fit and it not being right when it gets here.


I am considering moving there actually. We went to visit a friend we graduated with from college. He lives in Fort Collins. I LOVED it there - and got a job offer and several offers for places to live (with both boys). Sooo it's a consideration. If you click on any of those photos, it'll take you to my flickr and you can see all my photos from our trip if you want - there's 4 different sets I think...

I think they all are wearing Mediums btw


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

see i'm from Colorado Springs. I miss Colorado so much. My hubby is going to have a tough time pulling me away again in february! I'll check out the pictures later for sure! I miss snow.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

use GPS so you won't get loss. if you don't have any experience
hiking go with friends or someone that knows the area. tell the Rangers
and a couple of people about your plans and the trails
you're going to hike. take a cell phone. take a few short hikes
to learn the area. learn how to read a map and compass.
make sure your dog is carrying the proper amount of weight.
i think your first hikes should be in the summer so if you
do get loss and have to spend the night in woods you won't be
cold. enjoy the hike.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

okay sad now. No REI stores nearby that i can drive to in a reasonable amount of time. So ordering online it is! which is fine. i like getting nifty cool stuff in the mail! still would have liked to see it in person thought. Sok! i'll order the one i posted about and use that for shorter walks as we build up to longer distances and then i'll get something else for longer hikes and such. it works.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> Thats one of the things i'm concerned about with ordering a dog pack online is ordering the one that should fit and it not being right when it gets here.


I measured Paw Paw's girth and then called Ruff Wear (They're GREAT! Call/email them if you ever have any questions about their products! AMAZING customer service!) directly for sizing assistance. They said that you always want to size down for your dog's comfort. Using the Ruff Wear Sizing Chart, if Paw Paw's girth was 28" (I don't remember exactly what his was anymore), they recommended going with the size small instead of the medium, even though 28" would be included in the parameters for both. Hope that helps! Good luck.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I bought a pack for Zisso for $20.00 at Dicks Sporting Goods (online only- they still don't have dog stuff in their store here!) The 1st one started coming apart in places, so I called them and they sent another one right away and it has held up well...I really like it (photo shows green but it is Blue)








Nadia's was made locally, was $60 and I don't care a whole lot for it. It doesn't hold the saddle bags close to her so they flop against her rib cage if she runs and seems to slide off to one side. 








And when we hike, I use this for cell phone, keys, etc








If I need to take anything else I do have a normal backpack for myself but I try not to load up too heavy, depending on where we are going, what time of year it is, how long we will be on the trip.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Zisso. I checked ****'s sporting good online yesterday but i didnt even think to check for dog packs. I doubt the store here has them in stock but i may go check later on (just to get out of the house for a little bit). Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

I really want to get the approach pack as well, but had the same dilemma about sizing. Regen is 19 mos so I'm not sure if she'll fill out more in the chest...as it is right now, she's I think 28" and would hypothetically fit a small....but that seems crazy!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Runswithdogs said:


> I really want to get the approach pack as well, but had the same dilemma about sizing. Regen is 19 mos so I'm not sure if she'll fill out more in the chest...as it is right now, she's I think 28" and would hypothetically fit a small....but that seems crazy!


 
yup. i could get a pack for Shelby easy but she's filling out still at 18 months old and you can practically see her changing! And Shasta's hips are pretty wide as is so i'm waiting for the rest of her to catch up. Shelby has changed greatly in the last 6 months and Shasta... if she's anything like her dad, will be huge!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks RunsWithDogs for sharing that website with me. As i stated in the PM, its been added to my favorites list. going to look more extensively through the rest of the site later. haha hubby is probably wanting to strangle me!


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

^tee hee...my evil plan is to give the pack & leash as "a Xmas present for you and Regen" since he loves to hike and backpack, and then he can't get mad at me!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

haha good evil plan!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

so havent gotten the new pack yet for Shasta which is fine. I DID go to the thrift shop on base with hubby on his lunch break this afternoon and got a good backpack for me for $2. It'll be something i can get used to carrying and adding weight to for me until i can get my official hiking pack i really have my eye on. Also got a couple smaller bags to help organize stuff in the bigger pack. now i just need to get my knee brace from my doctor until i can get another appointment for a "deeper" look at whats going on with my knee.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your knee - I hope they figure out what is going on and that they can fix it. I have two knees that make unhappy noises to the tune of snap, crackle, and pop, as well as an ankle that likes to swell up randomly and is starting to show some arthritis (I sprained it badly a while back). Thank goodness for Biofreeze. 

Congrats on finding a nice pack for you!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Runswithdogs said:


> I really want to get the approach pack as well, but had the same dilemma about sizing. Regen is 19 mos so I'm not sure if she'll fill out more in the chest...as it is right now, she's I think 28" and would hypothetically fit a small....but that seems crazy!


The Approach is a great pack! Halo is also 28" in girth, and the small fits her perfectly. I bought it for her when she was about 15 months old and had her carry it empty for a couple of months. She's now two and it still fits her just fine. 

How much does Regen weigh? Halo is usually around 58/59 pounds, but I haven't weighed her in a couple of months. Keefer is 80 pounds and has a girth of 33", and he wears a medium Approach.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

BTW, the Approach packs retail for around $75, but there are deals on the web. I bought mine at Arcatapet.com - their price for all sizes is $59.49, and I think I paid around $5 or $6 bucks for shipping. They have both the blue and green currently in stock in small, medium and large. 

Sitstay.com has the small in both colors for $58.90, and the medium for $64.90.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Here is an Ollydog medium pack, around $30 at REI if memory serves, on sale.



















I also have a Granite Gear pack for my bigger dog, and on that one, when he ran with the pack on, the plastic snap connector broke. I affixed a metal buckle to it and the rest of it has held up nicely. The granite gear was around $50, but does not seem to be worth $20 more than the Ollydog pack, though it does carry a bit more.

I second checking REI for these packs, they have good deals on them and sometimes have them on clearance or sale with discount codes.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> Sorry to hear about your knee - I hope they figure out what is going on and that they can fix it. I have two knees that make unhappy noises to the tune of snap, crackle, and pop, as well as an ankle that likes to swell up randomly and is starting to show some arthritis (I sprained it badly a while back). Thank goodness for Biofreeze.
> 
> Congrats on finding a nice pack for you!


 
thanks. i'm hoping they can figure out whats wrong and correct it. I hurt it pretty bad in high school when one of our over excited must have attention cats thought i needed help down the stairs. all 150lbs of me then landed on my right knee before anything else hit the ground. Twisted my ankle when i was 14... same leg. Good luck with your knees!!! I totally understand that snap, crackle and pop tune. every morning and about halfway through a walk.... lol. I think i'll have to look into Biofreeze.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks guys! i'm definitely going to check out those other sites. I like the approach packs and they have great reviews so i think i'd be okay spending that kind of money on one though i do still like the first one i posted about. lol i may just buy the first one for my mom and her lab. curious how big her new pup will be. Nobody knows the parentage on the pup so its hard to say for now.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

okay so i sewed the chest strap back on to the pack so the pack fits better now. Had no idea the strap had practically come off until i went to tighten it down. Anyway, here are some pictures of Shasta wearing the pack. She wears it for walks to check the mail. She carries the mail home for me. We've also been practicing "stop", "wait", "watch me" and practically very heavily on "heel" though she has done very well since i started working with her on that when she came home anyway. Well here are the pictures. Still waiting for the next doggie pack thought.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

so hubby said i could buy the doggie pack this coming payday! yay! will have to wait for tax returns before i can buy the approach pack i want though. But its okay! I'll be able to get the $20 pack for our around the neighborhood walks and training. i'm excited. haha i love ordering things online!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

^ haha, my boyfriend doesn't even know when payday is. 

(luckily)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> ^ haha, my boyfriend doesn't even know when payday is.
> 
> (luckily)


 
lol. hubby is military so payday is kind of a duh thing and i get paid every wednesday. Not that it matters since i handle all the money stuff anyway but still. he gets annoyed with me spending money on the dogs beyond food and vet bills.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Great pics.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Ucdcrush said:


> Great pics.


 
thank you!


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

I'll let you know how the Approach pack goes over...it's here, but it is wrapped up under the Christmas tree along with the Flat Out leash!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Runswithdogs said:


> I'll let you know how the Approach pack goes over...it's here, but it is wrapped up under the Christmas tree along with the Flat Out leash!


 
yay! cant wait to hear how it goes!


----------

